# Has anyone tryed Magic Shave???



## Angels_Decay (Mar 31, 2008)

Apparently itâ€™s a product made for black men to use on their beards and I think heads to remove hair. A women I work with recommended it and said you could also use it on legs and it works really well since its formulated for courser hair. Iâ€™ve used products like Nair with very little luck. The hairs only get weird at stringy, but not all of them break off. Gross huh? Iâ€™ve had problems with shaving for years!!! I get an awful reaction to almost all shaving creams, were my legs burn and itch like you wouldnâ€™t believe. And my hair grows back extremely fast. If I really want a good shave I have to shave almost everyday, and with the awful reaction I get you can see how this is a problem. Iâ€™d love to be able to afford to get them waxed every once and awhile â€“sigh-

Anyway if you have used it let me know how it worked for you. And if you have any suggestions let me know. I really could use the help!!! 

Oh yeah and heres a link to some of the products:

Magic Shave


----------



## Darla (Mar 31, 2008)

you could also try sugaring. it something you can cook up at home and then it works just like waxing. I think any of those chemical things burn like crazy.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL nope tryed that, hurts alot and it didnt take up all the hair at all and i had to keep pulling up strips forever just to get a patch clear. I was all sticky and red and patchy -cringe-


----------



## Maysie (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate shaving as well!! It irritates the hell out of my legs. I have to sit in the tub for like half and hour to soften the hair, then let my shave cream sit for like 5 minutes before carefully shaving. I use aveeno for sensitive skin with soy. I highly recommend it- it helps me shave less often. But even when I'm super careful, my legs usually get at least a tiny bit of razor burn. Dang sensitive skin!! Afterwards I use baby oil, and it seems to help with the irritation. When I have the time and inclination to do so I wax with Surgi wax- body and leg hair remover. I like it because it doesn't take long to heat up, it removes ALL the hair, and you don't need to bother with any strips. You just let it "dry" until it's slightly tacky, and then pull. It is a bit painful, but the numbing lotion that comes with the kit takes away a lot of the discomfort, and hell for 2-3 weeks of hair free legs it's worth it in my opinion. It's pretty cheap too, so it might be a good option to check out.


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a brother who used Magic Shave when I was young. All I remember is how FUNKY that stuff smelled. Yuk! I use hair conditioner when I shave. Give that a try! Nair doesn't work too well on tough or stubbly hairs.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 31, 2008)

i have never tried it, but i did try something similar that was like a plastic razor with a nair like remover and i hated it,

i got horrible chemichal burns cuase and the edge of the plastic razor was not completely smooth so it cut my leg and made the burns penetrate even deeper


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2008)

Ugh, i know what you mean. I can't stand to shave my legs so I don't do it often (i know it sounds gross but its not that bad since I don't wear shorts or skirts. jeans all the way!) My skin gets little bumps and it itches forever. I use baby oil while I'm still in the shower and my skin is still wet. Rub it in the let slightly dab them with a towel. After they dry, use Johnson's Baby Oil Lotion which will dramatically help moisturizer them and make them silky soft.


----------



## jewele (Mar 31, 2008)

I tried it on my bikini line and it wasn't all that. I left it on for quite a while and still didn't get all of the hair. Shaving with baby oil worked better than Magic Shave.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never heard of it. I can relate to your nair experience though, yuck.


----------



## monniej (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a brother who used Magic Shave when I was young. All I remember is how FUNKY that stuff smelled. Yuk! same here, only it was my grandfather. i've never tried it, though. i see now that is comes pre mixed and in a tube. hopefully they worked out the smell thing also! lol~


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your help! Maybe I'll try the baby oil thing. I just tryed an extra strength hair remover by Sally Hensen. I had to leave it on for the full 10 mins for it to work... and it stinks...and kindda burned one part of my leg. But the spots were the hair actialy came off are really smoth LOL in spots. And i had to use the whole $9 can ick!!! Don't think ill be going there again thank you! LOL


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 1, 2008)

*i've used baby oil &amp; it seems to help soothe the skin &amp; the results are a lot better. legs are very smooth! i use it while i'm shaving in the shower. i think mari had a thread about using baby oil while shaving.

i've also heard of using hair conditioner as a substitute for shaving cream but i haven't tried that personally.

as far as magic shave goes, i've read good reviews for it! particularly the regular powder. if you decide to try it, please let us know how it works for you. i think there are several threads posted about it too - if you a search you'll probably find something.





HTH


----------



## daisy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

I just wish that they would make agood razor and cream that wouldn't give you bumps!!!!! I hate to rub ny hand up my legs and feel those damned razor bumps. No matter how much I exfoliate I still get them. ERRRRRRR It makes me so mad! Then I see these celebs wearing short skirts and what looks like legs as smooth as a baby's ass!!!

What gives?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a brother who used Magic Shave when I was young. All I remember is how FUNKY that stuff smelled. Yuk! I use hair conditioner when I shave. Give that a try! Nair doesn't work too well on tough or stubbly hairs. Ditto! To this day Majic Shave smells awful, I believe it contains sulfur.



Also, it dries and flakes off.


----------



## kris0581 (Oct 20, 2009)

Magic Shave smells horrible. Try moore unique razor rash relief. i tried it from cvs and love it. hope that helped


----------



## Jeanjacob Jeudy (Apr 15, 2012)

no need to shave. Natural hair is great


----------

